
Ask HN: Aren't Netflix's autoplay video ads with audio egregious? - microdrum
Seems just as egregious to me as autoplay programmatic ads. And I PAY for Netflix.<p>Ref: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kotaku.com&#x2F;netflix-s-auto-playing-trailers-are-just-the-worst-1824082796
======
true_religion
I like them. I use Netflix through my TV, so when I sit down I'm dedicated to
watching _something_ but I don't know what.

The promos help me figure out what is good with a very low amount of effort on
my part. If I had to play the promo manually, it'd add friction to the
experience. They used to do that and it was 2 button presses to find a
trailer, then two button press to back out from the trailer. Now simply
scrolling displays the trailer, which is perfect for someone using a TV remote
control.

------
willio58
I guess you can think of them as ads, they’re more like suggestions with
previews. It’s not like you have to pay extra to watch those movies or shows.

~~~
macinjosh
Maybe a better word is 'promo' or 'house ad'. Whatever you call them they are
obnoxious.

------
macinjosh
I really, really dislike them. What I am unclear about is how they get around
my browser's (Safari) autoplay restrictions.

------
tudelo
The most annoying thing is going through netflix on PS4 and having every thing
you scroll on autoplay after a second. The only way to stop this is to open
the video/show then close it. This is something I have to do regularly...

~~~
LUmBULtERA
Same on Roku. Very very annoying. Makes me almost want to hook up a media
center PC since the Win10 app does not do that (yet).

------
kody
Yes. I mute my TV while browsing Netflix now. It wouldn't be so bad if you
could disable/mute autoplay in the app's settings.

------
amorphous
yes, I also loathe the autoplay of a next episode. The idea is to keep you
hooked I guess

